# Wife low sex drive - never masturbates



## GiveHeadaShake (Aug 31, 2012)

How common is it that someone never (ever) masturbates? 

I'm used to her low sex drive now but I just found this forum and I'm curious.

Background...

Married 20 years. Wife has always had very low sex drive. Sex is a non-issue to her. I always have to initiate or it doesn't happen. Once, earlier in our relationship I wanted to see how long it would be before she initiated sex and it was 8 WEEKS. 

After our first child she required quite a few stitches and the Dr recommended no intercourse for 12 weeks. She didn't blink twice during that time and I nearly died of horniness - of course the new baby took up much of our free time also. 

She says she enjoys sex, but I have to do all the work (set the mood, seduce, foreplay, oral or toys). 

Again, is it common for someone who enjoys sex and orgasms to never masturbate?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I'd say it's common, but usually would occur where a couple has a healthy and active sexual relationship that leaves no desire for masturbation.


----------



## GiveHeadaShake (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, what you say makes sense. However, not only does she not currently masturbate, or not masturbate when we have a long period without sex. She has never, ever masturbated.

I was curious how common/uncommon that was?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife has never owned up to masturbating, before or after marriage. I don't entirely believe her and have said over and over that it would make me horny as hell to hear her admit it. 

She, too, is LD and has been since the kids were born - similar to the OP. I also think that she is a little shy to say of she does or not and views sex differently than I do. I am all for it all of the time and she can go long periods and tell me that she doesn't think about it that much.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

My wife has what I would call a rollercoaster sex drive. Sometimes high and sometimes low, but she never does it herself. It has probably been years since she has done that, says she doesn't like the idea of doing it without me. Personally I would think it would be kinda hot if I knew she did that.


----------

